# black walnut market



## treeman82 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am wondering what the market for black walnut is looking like at this time. Somebody told me that it can either be very valuable wood, or worthless depending on how the market swings.

Got 1 tree, probably just shy of 1 MBF, wondering if it's even worth it to send to the mill.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't sold any logs yet, but last week was told by a local sawmill that they are paying fifty to eighty cents/bf, depending on quality. Thats delivered to them, and meeting minimum size requirements. 

Whats a MBF?


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 21, 2006)

I was actually able to find a mill this morning that is interested in the wood. Had to call several places to find a buyer. The gentleman told me that it can vary in prices from $0.50 / bf for a grade 2 sawlog to $2.00 / bf for rotary veneer. Interestingly enough, this guy is located on Long Island. Figure a solid 2 hrs each way.


----------



## TopJimmy (Aug 22, 2006)

what are the typical minimum size requirements? I have a some black walnut that needs to be taken down because of overcrowding and few that are on the riverbank and will be in the river soon if not taken down, but they are nowhere near mature. They range in size from 8" to 20"

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jrizman (Sep 4, 2006)

ddhlakebound said:


> Whats a MBF?




a thousand board feet

http://www.cwc.ca/design/tools/calcs/board_feet/


----------



## jrizman (Sep 4, 2006)

here are a few articles, im not sure about exact prices right now, but they should be decent in your local market depending on the need:

http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/FNR/FNR-148.html
http://www.walnutcouncil.org/2001 BW log prices.htm

grading information here:
http://forest.wisc.edu/extension/publications/74.pdf#search="log grading"

lots more out there, check with your local extension office too, they are always helpful and can get u in contact with the necessary people!


----------



## jrizman (Feb 26, 2007)

I know this is a bit old, but i also found more stuff today...

here is a good one for prices nation wide:
http://www.forest2market.com/cgi-bin/db2www.exe/f2m_index.d2w/report

and a really good one if you have a state that reports prices:
http://www.srs.fs.usda.gov/econ/data/prices/index.htm

hope these help those looking for prices of timber to the mill! it can help you negotiate your sale too!


----------

